

Valuetag – Automated coupon apply and Search on product page - anug6ue

No more looking for lowest prices, coupons, deals or discounts. All of it is automated in Valuetag. Lowest prices from similar stores are automatically shown on product page of any store and coupons are automatically searched and applied at checkout. Never go through the pain of typing search on mobile again. Its a new concept in mobile and wearable search where as soon as your mobile recognize the product, it will show you best prices, auto-apply coupons and any related deals.
======
anug6ue
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.copperpix....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.copperpix.valuetag&hl=en)

